# Can a lyretail swortail mate with a platy?



## Christopher W. (Jul 7, 2009)

hello, im new to fish keeping and i have some platy babys and i just bought a male lyretail swordtail and im wondering if they can mate? please give me some answers as soon as possible thanks.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Swordtails and platies have been known to mate. I wouldn't place money on the fact they will mate, but there is a good chance they will. Many of the special colored swordtails are actually swordtail/platy hybrids. People attempt to mix these two fish to get certain traits from one fish that the other doesn't have.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.... while swords and platies can interbreed, LYRETAIL sword males usually can't breed at all, being deformed. Lyretails are made on the farms by crossing parent fish which are heterozygous for lyretailism, but ordinary-looking.
So, to answer your question.. probably no weird crosses for you this time.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

not sure either as im having a simuliar problem with my platys trying to mate with my guppys. xxx


----------

